#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  What are these giant larvae?

## Mr Earl

About 3 inches long! Found them in some old cow manure.


Some kind of nasty fighting beetle maybe? :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

This is a Scarab beetle larva


but there are others that look similar

----------


## Thetyim

Hercules Beetle larva

----------


## Mid

_witchy grubs_  :Smile: 




foodmall.org

----------


## Mr Earl

^yummy! Probably good for you, spread on some toast for breakie. :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> witchy grubs


careful.

Me and me mates used to dare each other to eat whitchetety grubs

but then we found out afterwards it was some sort of cicada larvae ...

 :Puke:

----------


## DrAndy

I suppose if you found them in dung, they would be some sort of dung beetle larvae

they do look like a Scarab beetle

----------


## mrsquirrel

Why were you looking in old cow manure anyway?

----------


## Mr Earl

^I was preparing bedding for a compost-worm project.

----------


## withnallstoke

Change the project to a compost-larvae one

----------


## sunsetter

what the faark is your avatar all about? ^


sorry, could they be rhino beetle larvae?  they are massive!

----------


## Happyman

Can just imagine someone turning up at a Sunday club fishing competition on t'cut with a bucket of them for bait - they are bigger than the bloody fish they catch !

 :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Those Hercules Beetles look cool. Let them turn into beetles, teach them to fight and then post the pics!

----------


## Mr Earl

^I left them alone. I hope to see them when they mature. :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

well done, leave them alone

----------


## mrsquirrel

Mrs said they are call Doo-Ang

----------

